# 8 month MSM review... (Long post...)



## Mizani_Mrs (Jan 4, 2007)

Just an update on my review of MSM and all the effects i've had from taking it.  Since May i have been taking 1/4tsp of TriMedica MSM with a 32 oz cup of water, EVERY SINGLE DAY for the past 9 months. (no other supplements...I did take a daily vite for the first 3months though)  

I immediately noticed the softness of my skin.  I still have a few hormonal breakouts on my face that i am trying to get under control.  My facial blemishes lighten waaaaaaay quicker than what they used to (but i've been using ProActiv so i'm not sure which one is helping)  My hair shedding (caused by getting off of birth control) has slowed down, though i still would like it to stop.  My hair still grows slow, I don't notice it growing any faster.  My fingernails are SUPERSTONG and have never been this long.  They grow really fast, and sometimes when i mistakenly bend them, they still dont break!  On occasion, i have vivid real-like dreams (u can feel strong emotions) that i've never had before MSM.  And when i first started taking MSM, it was hard for me to fall asleep, but maybe after 2months, i fall asleep with no problem.  Within 2 weeks of taking it, i immediately felt like i have more clarity at work and it's easier for me to focus and create a solution to a problem.  For the first 2 weeks I had very faint headaches as soon as i took MSM, but i never have them anymore...  For the first month or so, as soon as i toom MSM i would feel like just a tad bit sleepy/relaxed for maybe 15mins...

Before MSM, I had to get my engagement ring cleaned and shine coated every 3 months because I am allergic to platinum (lucky me), and it would cause my skin to itch badly and blister.   So while taking MSM, I haven't gotten my ring cleaned/coated since early July and my ring finger does not itch nor is it blistering.
Before MSM, I would get bad sinus headaches like at least 2x a week.   Now I will only get a sinus headache maybe once every 2 weeks. and they aren't as severe, i can just take 1 benadry sinus tablet and it's gone.... as opposed to taking 2 tablets, then 2 more six hours later....
Before MSM, my knee's would hurt bad if i tried to bend down to reach something (like dropping it like its hot).  that would be a total no no.  My knees would ache just a little when it rained, and they would feel stiff when it's really cold.  And sometimes if i'm running up the stairs, i could hear like a pop or something in my knee.   But now i can bend down and not feel any pain (i just can't do it with all my weight).   But this is a HUGE plus for me, now i take dancing classes!    

OK so over christmas break....I stopped using MSM for 2 weeks out of laziness. and here is what i noticed... My ring finger started to itch to the point where i had to remove my ring and put it on my right hand.   My sinus headaches came back and I was poppin benadryl like nobodys business.  And during my monthly cycle, my flow was normal but my cramps were unbearable.  I think i also had heartburn or something because i felt pain in my upper stomache.  I also noticed that when i took medicine to relieve my cramps in the mid of the night, i would have to stay awake for maybe 15mins or otherwise it seems like my stomache wouldn't digest the pill and my cramps would start hurting.  (sorry if this is TMI).   My stomache just didn't feel right.   

So, i've been back on MSM and now I am back to having vivid emotional dreams, and i notice that it is hard for me to fall asleep again (even though i take MSM around noon).   So hopefully i'll get back used to MSM and falling asleep wont be a problem for long.  

(sorry my thoughts aren't organized, but i just wanted to quickly share this before i leave my office)

Can anybody else relate to these effects of MSM?


----------



## HoneyDew (Jan 4, 2007)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> Just an update on my review of MSM and all the effects i've had from taking it.  Since May i have been taking 1/4tsp of TriMedica MSM with a 32 oz cup of water, EVERY SINGLE DAY for the past 9 months. (no other supplements...I did take a daily vite for the first 3months though)
> 
> I immediately noticed the *softness of my skin*.  I still have a few hormonal breakouts on my face that i am trying to get under control.  My *facial blemishes lighten waaaaaaay quicker *than what they used to (but i've been using ProActiv so i'm not sure which one is helping)  My hair shedding (caused by getting off of birth control) has slowed down, though i still would like it to stop.  My hair still grows slow, I don't notice it growing any faster.  *My fingernails are SUPERSTONG* and have never been this long.  They grow really fast, and sometimes when i mistakenly bend them, they still dont break!  *On occasion, i have vivid real-like dreams (u can feel strong emotions) that i've never had before MSM.*  And when i first started taking MSM, it was hard for me to fall asleep, but maybe after 2months, i fall asleep with no problem.  Within 2 weeks of taking it, i immediately felt like i have more clarity at work and it's easier for me to focus and create a solution to a problem.  For the first 2 weeks I had very faint headaches as soon as i took MSM, but i never have them anymore...  For the first month or so, as soon as i toom MSM i would feel like just a tad bit sleepy/relaxed for maybe 15mins...
> 
> ...



Same effect here!  I too stopped taking it while I was sick with a flu recently.  My skin problems started back up.  It has been 2 weeks back on it and my skin is normalizing and the dreams started back up.  I, too had trouble sleeping  a few nights.  It is like I am in a dream but not quite asleep.  I feel kinda like I am in the middle and it is causing loss of sleep.  That will get better as I get back into the MSM swing.  What brand/form are you taking?  I think it is so crazy how it can mess with your head at night like that!!


----------



## *Happily Me* (Jan 4, 2007)

since MSM, my skin feels soft like butter 

my hair is soft too, especially my nape, which used to be dry and crispy.


----------



## toniy (Jan 4, 2007)

When I first started MSM, I was singing high praises and felt like maybe I had false hopes.  Almost 3 months later, I have very, very thick hard nails. I also give it to my other half for arthritis. He swears that he is in pain whenever he doesnt take it. On the bad side, if we dont drink lots of water, the pimples and the headaches are almost unbearabel.  So...I wont advertise, but I think U have a winner. Glad it works for you. Got mine off of ebay-powder-5.79.


----------



## Aveena (Jan 4, 2007)

Now that you mention it.. I've had some WILD dreams!  I remember once trying to get myself to go back to sleep so I could continue... and I was able to do it! 

I stopped taking MSM when I had the flu as well and immediately my nails got brittle and broke off! I was sluggish and tired all the time too. 

I'm a true believer and don't think I'll ever completely stop taking it.


----------



## Hareitiz (Jan 4, 2007)

My nails are growing like mad and my skin is super smooth.  I had breakouts prior to using it, but my face cleared up soon after I started taking MSM!  I stopped taking it for a week only because I was waiting for my new shipment of MSM to arrive via mail, and my skin started to break out again.


----------



## mohair (Jan 4, 2007)

I was just thinking about what to stop taking because I have been feeling horrible since I started taking supplements.  I guess MSM will have to stay.  Here is what i am taking 
MSM
Flaxseed oil
Biotin 
Prenatal Vitamin (NO I am not Pregnant) 
Horsetail

Any ideas on what is making me feel so yucky?  I get these massive headaches too.erplexed 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Demi27 (Jan 4, 2007)

OK. I started taking MSM powder about 2 weeks ago.  I haven't noticed anything as far as hair growth yet because my hair is in braids, but my nose started peeling.  I've always had dry skin, and my nose has peeled occassionally.  But, it's out of control and the only thing I've changed differently is taking the MSM powder.  I used to take MSM pills some months back, but stopped.  I take 2000 grams a day of the MSM. I don't know if that means that my skin is going to be really smooth (some ladies have said that will happen), but I just needed to put it out there.


----------



## janeemat (Jan 4, 2007)

Ms Mizani I've been taking the same brand for about 2 weeks.  It did delay my cycle a few days.  Give me a couple more weeks and I should be able to share some things about it.


----------



## nycutiepie (Jan 4, 2007)

You really tracked the effects very well.  I take mine in the morning before I leave for work and I NEVER get the dreams everyone talks about.  I also fall asleep with no problem but I'm in my late 30's so my *** gets tired come night time  .  My skin looks great but I had pretty decent skin to begin with but I think the MSM makes it even better.  I get the headaches occasionally but I'm taking all the other stuff so I don't know for sure if it's the MSM.  I've always had cramps and I still do so the MSM is not helping me with that.  I take 1/2 teaspoon (2000mg) of the Trimedica Powder.


----------



## RosesBlack (Jan 4, 2007)

mohair said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about what to stop taking because I have been feeling horrible since I started taking supplements. I guess MSM will have to stay. Here is what i am taking
> MSM
> Flaxseed oil
> Biotin
> ...


 
Are you making sure to eat enough when taking your supplements?  Also try taking them with milk or juice I find that works pretty well for me.  Might want to check your prenatal's for iron.  I can't take anything with iron because it makes for unhappy bowels.  

I'd suggest switching out prenatals for a good solid multivitamin.  I really like the Nature Made line of women's vitamins.

I've been taking MSM regularly for about a month and my skin has improved so much.  My nails have stopped peeling *Hallelujah!* and I'm not entirely sure about any hair effects.  My arthritis has also eased up and this Winter has been a bad one for it.


----------



## Ms. Cleo (Jan 4, 2007)

Mohair are you taking the supplements after you eat? If I don't eat or take my vits in between meals, my stomach hurts and I just don't feel good. Taking them right after I eat really makes a difference.


----------



## mohair (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks Ladies for the response.  Yes the Prenatals do have Iron in them, i totally forgot how bad they use to make me feel when I had to take them when I was pregnant.  erplexed I will also try to take them with Juice and after I eat.  Thanks again ladies....


----------



## anahnamuslyyours (Jan 6, 2007)

You might also consider taking the prenatal right before bed. That helped me when I wuld forget to eat before taking them.

MSM: Well, I purchased two pounds of the Opti flakes by mistake, and I notice the difference. My hair isn't growing like it was with the Lignisul crystals. I hadn't really been taking it long enough to see any of the other effects, but I sho nuff got my self online and purchased more of the Lignusil so that when I finish the Opti I can go back to lots of growth.


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been using MSM for almost 10 months now. At first I used it alone and now in conjunction w/other supplements. Personally, I do not feel that it contributed to my hair growth, but it certainly increased my hair health and I am convinced that it works better w/other supplements to promote growth. My normally thin, fine hair has been growing much thicker and bouncier than ever before and this can be attributed mostly to the MSM, I'm sure.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been taking MSM since I started my healthy hair journey...when I stopped taking it for a month (around October 2006) I noticed the dreaded pre-period pimple again, violent PMS symptoms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, cramps with my period  something I haven't had since giving birth to my daughter, my knees and joints made me feel like I was an old woman, I felt sluggish and lazy....when I started taking MSM again within 2 weeks all of those crazy symptoms vanished, heck my period even snuck up on a sista, I had no idea it had came on til I _happen_ to go to the bathroom  

MSM is in my regimen to STAY!!!!!


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 6, 2007)

MSM has sooo many health benefits that I'll never stop taking it. I started taking it 6 months ago. Like Mizani, I have not noticed and increase in hair growth, but my hair is softer, my nails are stronger and I have less sinus headaches than I use to have. I also notice softer, clearer skin. It's definitely a keeper!


----------



## keluric (Jan 6, 2007)

You're not kidding about those dreams!!!


----------



## XXXtacy (Jan 6, 2007)

belladionne922 said:
			
		

> You might also consider taking the prenatal right before bed. That helped me when I wuld forget to eat before taking them.
> 
> MSM: *Well, I purchased two pounds of the Opti flakes by mistake, and I notice the difference. My hair isn't growing like it was with the Lignisul crystals.* I hadn't really been taking it long enough to see any of the other effects, but I sho nuff got my self online and purchased more of the Lignusil so that when I finish the Opti I can go back to lots of growth.



I ordered the wrong type and can see a difference. I had to order the Lign type right away.  

MSM is a staple in my regime. Alleviates pains, strengthen nails, don't know how much hair growth, skin looks fabulous. I am going to see how it works with Nioxin for 6 months and then switch to biotin to see if these supplements increases MSMs effectiveness.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been taking MSM for 16 months (9/1/05). The first thing I noticed was my hair had stopped rolling up in a tight ball!  I am a definite 4a/4b and I'm about to start relaxing maybe 2x per year!!! The next wonderful thing was the reduction of scar tissue. I had keloids removed and still had lumps. I was feeling my ear one day and noticed it was smaller 
The snap, crackle, pop of the knees has gone too. I buy from Puritan's Pride. I recently received 3 8 oz containers for the price of one.

I never plan to run out of this stuff!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been taking MSM for 16 months (9/1/05). The first thing I noticed was my hair had stopped rolling up in a tight ball!  I am a definite 4a/4b and I'm about to start relaxing maybe 2x per year!!! The next wonderful thing was the reduction of scar tissue. I had keloids removed and still had lumps. I was feeling my ear one day and noticed it was smaller 
The snap, crackle, pop of the knees has gone too. I buy from Puritan's Pride. I recently received 3 8 oz containers for the price of one.

I never plan to run out of this stuff!!!!


----------



## tenderheaded (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been taking MSM for 16 months (9/1/05). The first thing I noticed was my hair had stopped rolling up in a tight ball!  I am a definite 4a/4b and I'm about to start relaxing maybe 2x per year!!! The next wonderful thing was the reduction of scar tissue. I had keloids removed and still had lumps. I was feeling my ear one day and noticed it was smaller 
The snap, crackle, pop of the knees has gone too. I buy from Puritan's Pride. I recently received 3 8 oz containers for the price of one.

I never plan to run out of this stuff!!!!


----------



## ladytq (Jan 6, 2007)

Ladies when you say you have crazy dreams, are they nightmares? Can you ladies elaborate please. TIA


----------



## asiaticlily (Jan 6, 2007)

EMJazzy said:
			
		

> I've been taking MSM since I started my healthy hair journey...when I stopped taking it for a month (around October 2006) I noticed the dreaded pre-period pimple again, violent PMS symptoms
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The same thing happened to me and I used to have bad PMS  

There are way too many benefits for me ever to discontinue MSM.  It is definitey a keeper!!


----------



## Aveena (Jan 6, 2007)

ladytq said:
			
		

> Ladies when you say you have crazy dreams, are they nightmares? Can you ladies elaborate please. TIA


 
I haven't had any nightmares.  My dreams had been in color and I remember having a lot of excitment like an action thriller on one of them.  Although I can't rmrmber them specifically at this moment.  

They don't happen every night for me.  But when they do they are spectacular!!!


----------



## betty-boo (Jan 6, 2007)

I totally agree with the dreams! But its also great for my skin and my period cramps aren't so unbearable anymore! I'm in love with this stuff. I get mine from Vitamin World


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Jan 6, 2007)

No the dreams aren't necessarily nightmares.  They are just real-life like.  You feel strong emotions just like real life.  I've actually had good dreams and bad dreams.   For some reason i always dream about a strong sexual attraction/chemistry to some sexy guy...   and sometimes i might dream about an animal is chasing me (which would be a nightmare)  and i tend to remember my dreams...which i never did before.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jan 7, 2007)

I started back on this due to the thread. I guess it will help in one of the many challenged I'm on due to water intake.

I had a strange vivid dream that I was attending Whitney Houston's wedding IN Houston. All my male friends were in the wedding party and she was marrying herself!!!  The worst part of the dream was  my outift wasn't co-ordinated and I was getting ready in the car.


----------



## ladytq (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks ladies for clarifying. I want to start taking msm, but a sista don't do nightmares! So with all that was said, I'm off to vitaminshoppe!


----------



## angellazette (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks for the review.  I just started taking MSM today.  I have 500mg capsules so I empty two capsules into a small glass of orange juice.  Then I take one Ester-C  and follow with 34oz of water.

One thing I noticed was the MSM clumped together and left film on the glass even after I stirred.  Does this happen to anyone else?

I'm taking it in hopes of it clearing up my skin.


----------



## jtsupanova (Jan 7, 2007)

When I first used MSM I got all the benifits you ladies mentioned
but it actually made my hair texture too loose for my taste...it kinda scared me
Yet I think I may start taking it again


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 7, 2007)

Fran said:
			
		

> I haven't had any nightmares. My dreams had been in color and I remember having a lot of excitment like an action thriller on one of them. Although I can't rmrmber them specifically at this moment.
> 
> They don't happen every night for me. But when they do they are spectacular!!!


 
Exactly! It's like going from watching an old black & white TV to color HDTV  .....the dreams are very vivid and seem so real!


----------



## Gryphyn (Jan 7, 2007)

I stopped taking MSM last year. I used to take 1000-2000mg daily. The doses were so strong that they messed up my menstrual cycle. That time I was also taking 2500-5000 mcg of biotin. After reading this thread I decided to try MSM again, but in power form so I can control the dose. I think I'll just drop a little under 1/4 tsp in my water bottle daily. I'm also taking 500 mcg of biotin now, so I'm hopefully that the combo of both won't mess me up again since it's in lower doses.

I also have bad sinus problems but I don't remember noticing a difference in my sinus headaches/sinusitis/allergies last year when I was taking large doses of MSM. I do remember sneezing a lot though, but I'm not sure if that had anything to do with MSM . I'm going to see if I notice a change this time.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 16, 2018)

bump


----------

